# Ceramic Heating Element



## brettSTYX (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm a new hedge owner as of yesterday and I purchased my little guy a Ceramic Heating Element as well as a metal clamp lamp. How important is the thermostat to control the lamp? Will he be alright without it for a few days before I can get my hands on one?


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

it's pretty important to have a thermostat on the CHE so the cage doesn't get too hot and burn your hedgie. What kind of cage is it? cages that are smaller and more enclosed (plastic bin or tote) would heat up faster and hotter than say a C&C cage. I didn't have a thermostat to start off with on my C&C cage and it was fine since it's more open and i also put it up on a high point on the cage. I also supplemented the CHE with just turning up my heat in the house and closing the door to the room she was in. These two things helped me get by 2 or so days without a thermostat until it was shipped to me. 

Also keep in mind when i did this, i was keeping constant check on the temp in the cage with 2 different thermometers at seperate locations in the cage. It really isn't recommended that you go without a thermostat so i would definatley try to use a space heater or turning up your heat in your house first until you can get a thermostat. DON'T FORGET TO CHECK YOUR TEMPS REGULARLY!!!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

And make sure you're checking air temperature, not surface temp. 

I don't have a thermostat on mine, but my cages are open and my temps are regular.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't imagine running CHEs without a thermostat. I also use a good digital thermometer and keep it next to the probe.

(15:47)
heat-emitters-12-12-10.mp4


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You can run one without as long as you know what the normal room temperature is and the normal variations.


----------

